# Orlando or Gulf Coast South of Clearwater May 10



## lisajeannec (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking for a 1 bedroom in Orlando or anywhere on the gulf coast as long as it is Tampa area or south. Beach location preferred if possible (outside of Orlando). May 10-17. Thanks so much for any responses!


----------



## mprutsma (Apr 2, 2014)

*Orlando*

Hi,
I am a member of the lifestyle holidays vacation club. I pay membership fees to have access to exclusive rates. I can offer you a stay at the Best Western Gateway Orlando (hotel site: http://www.bworlando.com/) for $75/night which is half their cost. Please send me a message back if you are interested. I have to go through lifestyle holidays vacation club to request the dates and list the number of adults/children so they can accommodate my request. I hope to hear back from you! 
-Morgan


----------

